# Trying a 3lb brisket



## mikie2084 (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive heard how hard it it to do a brisket so im starting off small, bought a 3lb black cut brisket. Can you guys give me some temp times and bout how long to cook? At what time should i foil? Im using a charcoal smoker with either hickory or oak, tried to get apple wood, just isnt any around here. Im afraid it going to be like eating cardboard, any tips techniques are greatly appreciated!

Thanks

Mike


----------



## eman (Nov 7, 2010)

Try to smoke at around 230° to an internal of 165°.Wrap w/ foil after adiing some of the juices and cook to an internal of 190°-195° for slicing. Leave brisket wrapped in foil and wrap it in a couple of towels and place in an ice chest. let rest for a minimum of 1 hr. before slicing.

 I have smoked a few in a foil pan and they came out very juicy. The downside to the pan method is you get very little bark on the brisket. Smoke in an open pan w/ some liquid added till165°, then seal the pan w/ foil instead of wrapping the brisket and finish it in the pan.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 7, 2010)

Yeah, what Eman said! Don't be afraid to try the brisky, there not that hard with the right advice i.e. SMF. Some one here once said, There are no impossible things, only things you haven't tried yet! Good luck and don't forget the Qveiw!


----------



## mikie2084 (Nov 7, 2010)

Thanks guys i will let you know how it comes out!

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 7, 2010)

Yup!

Exactly what Eman said---Boy he's smart!

Bear


----------

